# Windham



## Rambo (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour..._OSYBg&usg=AFQjCNFN4kjiafNPZuTHZ4aLVeBia2yflQ

Windham, New York State, will host the first World Cup event to be held in the US in five years this weekend, where the 2010 World Cup winner of the cross-country, downhill and four-cross disciplines will be decided.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 27, 2010)

ive heard some reports from our local pa ewr supehero jay dj - boys are and girls are killing it, USA, USA, USA  :flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## JimG. (Aug 28, 2010)

Rambo said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour..._OSYBg&usg=AFQjCNFN4kjiafNPZuTHZ4aLVeBia2yflQ
> 
> Windham, New York State, will host the first World Cup event to be held in the US in five years this weekend, where the 2010 World Cup winner of the cross-country, downhill and four-cross disciplines will be decided.



Where (what trail(s)) at Windham will the downhill be run?


----------



## Rambo (Aug 28, 2010)

JimG. said:


> Where (what trail(s)) at Windham will the downhill be run?








http://www.windhammountainbike.com/WindhamMountainBike.com/

http://racewindham.squarespace.com/trails/


----------



## JimG. (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Windham-World-Cup-Qualifying,3627/MTBCUTtv,6

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Windham-World-Cup-Finals,3642/MTBCUTtv,6


----------



## marcski (Aug 30, 2010)

My buddies were up there this weekend....if I weren't down at the shore I would have been there too.  They competed in some of the amateur disciplines...one came in 5th of 23 in the first timers and the other 6th of 23 in the 2 lap race in the 40-49 ymom's which were held on Sunday.


----------

